# Ranch Sorting- Tips/ Advice



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I went to my first Ranch Sorting show this past weekend and I left feeling...confused.

A little back story- I purchased my mare in Feb. of last year. She was 5 at the time and had been used primarily for ranch sorting. I think between 2012 and 2013 she had done about 18 ranch sorting shows. Well, from Feb 2013 to June of this year, she has not been around cows. I have never done any sorting so in June we started doing some practicing. No sorting, just moving cows down the fence...slowly. Doing turns/ pushing...all that. When we do this, she is a dream. Very calm and collected and receptive to my cues. 

Onto the show...she definitely didn't act calm! First- her former owners were at the show, which I found helpful in some ways. But they had me use a different bit. I usually ride her in a modified billy allen, and they had me switch to an o-ring snaffle with no curb strap. So I warmed her up in that, and she really did well. When we went into the pen she went nuts. She wouldn't stand, everyone kept telling me to tighten my reins. I had my reins so tight that her head was straight up. And then forget about sorting a cow...she just wanted to run all over the place at full speed. I took her back out and just started doing drills with her. We loped and loped and loped, did roll backs, spins, turns, backing up. She was tired when we were done (so was I.) When we went back into sort, she was better, but I still didn't feel like I had control of her. 

I think I know why she was "nuts." I know I didn't prepare her enough for the actual show. She hadn't been worked for a week prior. Consistency will help me there, but my real question is the bit. I understand WHY they had me ride in an o-ring. Watching those guys sort- they are hard on the horses' mouths, but should I continue to train in an o-ring, or should I switch back to what I've been using? I just feel like I was told to do opposite of everything I had ever learned!

I plan to go to another sort in 2 weeks. What are some things we can work on in the meantime?


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi there. I'm probably not the best one to answer this as I've only done it a couple times myself. I did used to team pen though. Most of what I learned is that each horse is different. The first time I went, I let my horse just stand at the fence and watch. That seemed to help some. I have a tendency to try a couple different bits and use the one that works best for THAT situation on THAT horse. The previous owners of your mare remembered what she was like 1 1/2 years ago. A horse that age can change, develope and mature quite a bit in that time. What worked for them, obviously isn't working for you.

I recently went to a sorting clinic and learned so much! He had us working with a lot of leg and try to stay off there mouth when you can. 

This probably didn't help you much at all. I guess what I'm saying is, do what works for you and your horse. If you don't feel that you have control of her with that snaffle, try something else.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^....kay.


anywho. i may be wrong OP but it sounds like maybe yall both got a little amped in the pen? the biggest thing to remember with sorting is the old saying "slow is smooth smooth is fast" its not all about run in there chase the cow at top speed and get it out the gate in record time. 

just remember take it slow take it calm and responsiveness is key. 
cows are notoriously spooky. they will jump at the sneeze of a gnat. so a horse that responds to a light leg cue or small neck rein is a huge bonus. (all depends on riding style too)

as for equipment. do what YOU feel is best for you and the mare. do you ride hard on the mouth? has she been working well in the other bit? yeah the owners before may have used such and such bit but this is YOUR horse and you may have a completely different style than them that works just as well or better.

maybe try her normal BA at the next one and see how she rides.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Roperchick said:


> ^^^....kay.
> 
> 
> anywho. i may be wrong OP but it sounds like maybe yall both got a little amped in the pen? the biggest thing to remember with sorting is the old saying "slow is smooth smooth is fast" its not all about run in there chase the cow at top speed and get it out the gate in record time.
> ...


You are right! Going into the pen I was very much, "we are going to go slow and walk and stay under control," but my horse had a very different opinion. As soon as we got 5 feet from the cows she flipped out. Crow hopping, rearing, taking off...so it was more of a, "ok, now I'm just trying to hang on and get her controlled." And I felt like I had NO CONTROL at all in that bit...So for our next turn I was really nervous. She did the same thing the second time. After that we did some schooling and she calmed down some, but not enough IMO. 

I really think that behavior is just from lack of schooling. She had the whole week off prior, we had both gotten a little lazy. Last night I took her to practice. They had 5 cows in a huge indoor arena, so no pens set up...and she did great. Cool, calm and collected. We mostly just worked on going into the herd and pushing/ turning them around. We didn't do anything over a trot. 

I don't know...I guess I'm just nervous, which I know adds to the problems. She acts great during practice. But then acts completely different at the shows.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

As a side note, and this is just my opinion. A bit isn't a form of control, it's a form of communication. Maybe the combination of your nerves and and "light communication" with the bit combined to this spiraling event?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I agree with you, Blue. I don't want to _control my horse with a bit. What I said before kinda comes across not how I wanted it to. When we were in the pen, she stopped responding to my leg cues. Typically when we ride it's all leg/ seat and neck reining cues. Very rarely do I need to direct rein. Well when she wouldn't respond to my legs, I went to the bit...and I just couldn't get anything from her. She fought that bit the whole way. 

I'm excited to go to our next sort. This first one was a little crazy. I know what to expect now. I had everyone there telling me to do something different. I think I'm just going to go in there doing what I know to do instead of trying something new. _


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Stupid italics...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Just want to throw out that the whole .....Kay
Thing was not at you Blue lol (I fully agree with tour post lol)

There was some weird post with a dude trying to advertise ketamine lol


Good lick with it OP. Keep us updated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol on the italics. I get it. Let us know how it goes at the next one. Gee, I miss sorting and penning so much!


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

I can laugh because I "have been there, done that." Re-read your original post and it should be obvious what went wrong:



jenkat86 said:


> I went to my first Ranch Sorting show this past weekend and I left feeling...confused.
> [/quote)
> 
> Your FIRST ranch sorting show. Tell me you weren't even a _little_ nervous (and/or excited).
> ...


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you, Tazmanian Devil! 

Yes, you are spot on...I was nervous and once things didn't start going my way, I got a lot MORE nervous. 

I'm going to another sorting on Saturday. I can't say I won't be nervous...but I don't think I will be AS nervous. Nerves are a hard thing to shut down! But we have been riding every day and doing a lot of practice with cows since the last show, and I think both of our confidence levels have increased.

I wish I would have stuck with my gut and not let everyone get into my head with changing her bit at the show. It was just one of those things...folks were looking at me like I was crazy for riding in anything other than a loose ring snaffle. It was a great suggestion, but next time I will use those suggestions while practicing. I had never shown. I had never sorted cattle. It was all new...but I learned some good lessons. 

And as always...it's nice to know someone else has been in my shoes


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Update time. 

Coco and I have been practicing A LOT. With and without cows and we have gone to 3 more ranch sorting shows since I last posted. I think I've narrowed it down to her not liking to go into the actual pen while sorting. So, I've set up a very small practice pen and we do a lot of our exercises in there. I've been riding her in an o-ring snaffle and I'm pleased with how she is coming along. It's been slow, steady and consistent. I'm still psyching myself out a little before we show, and I know that adds to her uneasiness, but we are getting better!

BUT.

Everyone tells me I need to be riding her in a tie-down. Her head is still going straight up when we enter the pen, but it IS slowly getting better. I've never ridden her in a tie-down before, because until now I've not had a problem with an elevated head, but IMO it seems like I would be taking a few steps back. Does anyone agree? I can slowly see progress happening with what I am doing now- without the tie-down, and I 100% intend to keep doing what I'm doing. So here's my question...

Is a tie- down really a sucessful "short cut" to training my horse to keep her head down? Is it a beneficial tool? Or, is this just going to potentially screw us both up in the end?

Now...I learned my lesson the first time, and I am NOT going to switch up all my tack right before I go sort...we will practice for awhile first


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Personally, and I'm not a professional by any means, but the experiences I've had I would only be willing to use a tie down if your horse were throwing her head to an extent as to be dangerous. If you're make progress, stick with that. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". I pretty much live by that. There's no easy overnight cure. Sounds like slow and steady is what you're doing. In the long run, you'll have a better horse that won't need the crutch of a tie down.

Again, I'm not a professional, but have had to deal with high heads and have learned to bring them down gently and willingly. I would like to hear what others with more experience and pro training have to say.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I have the same way of thinking, "slow and steady wins the race," I see so many riders in my area that have had the pro training and experience ride their horses in tie-downs. It's an automatic piece of tack around here. "I got my saddle, pad, bridle and tie down. Ok, ready to go!" 

I would also like to know what more experienced riders think about it.


----------

